# Fish ID please.



## ca14 (Dec 9, 2012)

Was caught in the surf in Orange Beach.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Flonda.


----------



## jgingrey (Sep 16, 2014)

That is a beautiful flounder.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Flounda


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

More Important would be:

What kinda jig is that he ate? .......... IS That.... Kermit?


----------



## ca14 (Dec 9, 2012)

*Wrong picture. Sorry*

This is the fish I wanted identified. Thanks


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I believe that is a stargazer


----------



## Nick J. (Mar 15, 2009)

ca14 said:


> This is the fish I wanted identified. Thanks


Stargazer


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

That is .... "Not a Flounder".


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't recommend petting that one!


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> I don't recommend petting that one!


^^^^^ 
this 


Southern Stargazer - and they can produce an electric shock


----------

